# Hi..



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

Have a question.. What are the requirements if someone will going to sponsor his wife going to UAE? His working in UAE as a teacher... Any help!!


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

*sponsorship*



Liezel261 said:


> Have a question.. What are the requirements if someone will going to sponsor his wife going to UAE? His working in UAE as a teacher... Any help!!


Hi Liezel,

My wife is working as an LT with ADEC and has sponsored me.
The procedures here seem to change by the day and can be very frustrating, so l can only tell you of my situation.

You will need a salary statement from your employer and marriage certificate which then needs to be translated into Arabic. ln my case l then sent a copy of my passport via e-mail, along with passport size photographs, as requested (although they wern't required after all.)

The immigration dept. were very helpful to my wife,. but the system was down for nearly a week. When my visa was produced, l had a copy e-mailed to me as a reference for when l arrived at Abu Dhabi airport,(which is another epic)

l've probably missed some details but good luck!


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the info.. one last question  how long does it take to issue to visa???


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

i mean the visa.. sorry!!


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Visa application*

Hi Liezel

After all the procedures have been fulfilled it only took about two days to get my visa. This is the paper copy. To have any bank accounts you then must have it reduced into your passport, at a cost of 500 AED, although l'm told that they do it for free in Oman. That is as far as l've got up until now.

l've also been told that you need your medical before you can get your residency visa. l don't know if things have changed because l have mine and have yet to have my medical (l hope l'm fit for it or things will really become confusing!)

Oh, one more thing. Essential... Your marriage certificate (along with any academic qualifications) must be attested by a notary in the U.K.

Good luck (and lots of patience !!!)


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank u


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Attestation by Uk Notary.Sorry, that's assuming you're British of course.


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, so what visa did u have right now? Is it a residence visa? U have only the copy? Where did u get the original or ur visa? Did u pick up at the airport? Well, my husband is still waiting for his salary statement.. So he said i can have my medical once im already in UAE.. Is it mean they dont give me a residence visa?
Im so sorry.. Just like to know how is this will work..

Hope i dont annoy u..


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Liezel,

l was issued with a three year visa which my wife collected from immigration. She then had to take it to the airport at least an hour before my arrival. l downloaded a copy before l arrived only as a reference (it was very busy at arrivals, so it did help me as l don't yet speak Arabic.) The original residency visa was given to me at the arrivals. l then had my eyes photographed before passport controls.

l do hope that l have sort of clarified things, and no, you haven't annoyed me


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahh, now i understand coz i get confused bout getting the visa.. Coz i thought if u have a residence visa it need to be attach in ur passport then my husband dont have my passport just only the copy.. 

This will be the last questions
Is the residence visa is just a piece of paper? Or u need to attach the visa in ur passport once u get in the uae? How? 
U think they will give me a residence visa eventhough i still dont have yet my medical?

Thank u sooooooo much.... 
I really do appreciate all ur answers to all my questions


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Liezel261 said:


> Ahh, now i understand coz i get confused bout getting the visa.. Coz i thought if u have a residence visa it need to be attach in ur passport then my husband dont have my passport just only the copy..
> 
> This will be the last questions
> Is the residence visa is just a piece of paper? Or u need to attach the visa in ur passport once u get in the uae? How?
> ...


Hello again,

Yes, the residence visa IS a piece of paper. When you finally arrive in UAE you will, at some stage, need to have it reduced in size and put into your passport. (refer to my earlier comments on costs, also about the medical.)

ln my situation, the employer paid for my flight out here and this was the criteria for me. Perhaps it will be different for you or others. l still have to get my I.D. card, have my visa reduced, get my U.A.E driving license etc,etc,etc...............................
Everything seems to take two or three visits. (At home l seem to be able to read the smallprint of a contract in the dark at 100 metres! ) 

Anyway, l think that l'm here legitimately and it's happy days coz' l'm with my wife. . The easiest bit for me here is fuel and ciggies are a fraction of the price of the U.K!!!!!!!!

Once again, good luck. (and lots of patience.)


----------



## Liezel261 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks again..
wish i can go there soon


----------

